# Drake killer



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey do any of you guys use drake killers and if so do they work good and do you think they would be worth buying


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Do a search on them and I'm sure you'll find a lot of guys on this site love them.

I have one in both of my shottys and swear by them.

P.S. if you get one you might have to leave team hevi shot because ive seen cheap 3" steel rounds pound birds beyond 40 or 50 yards with a lot of consistency through these tubes.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Really? What kinda shot did he recommend for you shottys and what kinda do you have? I have an extrema two and swear by black cloud for honkers. I shoot swans with hevi shot and let me tell you it brings them down. My dad stoned a swan in two shots with his i killed mine in three and broke his wing and heart shot and body shot him. I love black cloud for honks though. How long does it take him to make them


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I want to say about a week usually. Give him a call and he'll explain everything to you. I shoot federal blue box shells 95% of the time, he gives you a list of shells that he has pattern tested with great results through his chokes.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Yah me and my dad are gonna get them for our Xtrema 2's i think i am for sure i dont know about him. Those federal blues are what i shoot for snows and i had the land mine affect on on it hit frozen dirt and just literally exploded the neck was skinned and the breast was completely ruined. My brotha says drake killers are made for killin duck between like 60 and 80 yards consistently thanks for the help


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Your brother is an idiot! Who would want to kill them at that range? I thought the fun part of killing ducks and geese was to get them close. I will say that I shoot blue box BB's and it smacks the birds. I had a 40% pattern increase at 40 yards with my Drakekiller. With pellet counts in the high 80's at 50 yards.

You can not shoot any shot sizes over BB with a Drakekiller. And I believe due to the kind of wad used. Not a 100% on this but I dont believe you cant shoot KENT ammo or Blackcloud with a Drakekiller choke.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Kevin doesn't reccomend the kents for larger shot sizes because of how thin the wads are. Black cloud kind of defeats the purpose because the stiff wad is what makes them better down range, the saucer is a gimmick.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> I shoot swans with hevi shot and let me tell you it brings them down. My dad stoned a swan in two shots with his i killed mine in three and broke his wing and heart shot and body shot him.


Sorry, just thought this was funny... :lol:


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

i shoot 1 1|4 oz # 1s at 1325 velocity and with this choke i have killed ducks and geese consitently at 50 yards and shot a few out to 80 yards. i love this choke. i got a pattern master also and the drake killer will out preform the pattern master by a mile. i paterned it and it put 96% of the pellets in a 20 inch circle at 30 yards. i would highly recommend it


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> Kevin doesn't reccomend the kents for larger shot sizes because of how thin the wads are. Black cloud kind of defeats the purpose because the stiff wad is what makes them better down range, the saucer is a gimmick.


Please explain how the saucer is a gimmick?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I forgot that you believed in that crap too. The saucer is a gimmick because its not going to help (could possibly hurt) penetrating at longer ranges. If you think those baby little disks on there really slice up all kinds of arteries and blood vessels you're dumb. Not to mention they go away from what shot strives to be, uniformly round, making the pattern shattier. Plus they are a small portion of the shot that is actually used in the shell.

All of this = flying saucer is a marketing gimmick.

I bet there would be better results if they used nothing but normal round federal shot in the same loading that black cloud uses.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

huntingdude16 said:


> > I shoot swans with hevi shot and let me tell you it brings them down. My dad stoned a swan in two shots with his i killed mine in three and broke his wing and heart shot and body shot him.
> 
> 
> Sorry, just thought this was funny... :lol:


Funny the .410 knocks em dead!!

Well if the date on the video is correct that guy was shooting swans and I was welcoming my first child into this world!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

huntingdude16 said:


> > I shoot swans with hevi shot and let me tell you it brings them down. My dad stoned a swan in two shots with his i killed mine in three and broke his wing and heart shot and body shot him.
> 
> 
> Sorry, just thought this was funny... :lol:


Ditch pigging swans with a .410! wooooooie, thats some good stuff.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

How many birds do you find feathers that are pulled into the breasts with regular steel? I have yet to have this happen. Uniform shot zips through like a razor. The messed up BB's do damage. I am guessing if they put those BB's in a regular Wad they would shoot like shat. The combination of that Wad, and those pellets is deadly. I used to believe in Lead on roosters late season, but I have now switched to just shooting Black Cloud. Pheasants that used to run now don't. I believe what I see. I also thought it was going to be a joke. Now after shooting about 4 cases of it since it came out. I believe in it.

Regular steel is $14 why not pay an extra $5 and kill what you are shooting at!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> Regular steel is $14 why not pay an extra $5 and kill what you are shooting at!


Because you can kill anyway with $14?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree. I have killed many geese, pheasants, ducks with Fed Blue box. But I have also shot many of the above, watched feathers fly and them either sail off, or fly off. Or roosters that you shoot hit the ground at 40 MPH, and lead you and the dog on a wild goose/pheasant chaise. IMO you spend all of the money on the gear, the truck, the decoys, the scouting, the travel yada yada. What is another $2.50 a day?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> How many birds do you find feathers that are pulled into the breasts with regular steel? I have yet to have this happen. Uniform shot zips through like a razor. The messed up BB's do damage. I am guessing if they put those BB's in a regular Wad they would shoot like shat. The combination of that Wad, and those pellets is deadly. I used to believe in Lead on roosters late season, but I have now switched to just shooting Black Cloud. Pheasants that used to run now don't. I believe what I see. I also thought it was going to be a joke. Now after shooting about 4 cases of it since it came out. I believe in it.
> 
> Regular steel is $14 why not pay an extra $5 and kill what you are shooting at!


 I find feathers pulled into the breast no matter what i'm shooting, steel, lead, buffered lead.. Are you saying that normal perfectly round shot penetrates better? Because that would mean it is more lethal at long ranges. Penetration is the main problem with steel at longer ranges because it loses energy so fast. Thus a round pellet would be a better choice because it has a better chance of penetrating at long ranges through the down and fat. Your magic saucers are made of the same steel as the other shot.

Edit: I'm not arguing that BC isn't a more potent round through your typical mod choke. I'm just saying that the saucers have nothing to do with its long range effectiveness. With a DK choke, there is no purpose for BC, thats my point.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > How many birds do you find feathers that are pulled into the breasts with regular steel? I have yet to have this happen. Uniform shot zips through like a razor. The messed up BB's do damage. I am guessing if they put those BB's in a regular Wad they would shoot like shat. The combination of that Wad, and those pellets is deadly. I used to believe in Lead on roosters late season, but I have now switched to just shooting Black Cloud. Pheasants that used to run now don't. I believe what I see. I also thought it was going to be a joke. Now after shooting about 4 cases of it since it came out. I believe in it.
> ...


To an extent yes, it does penatrate better. However if you shoot a deer with a field point and a different deer with a broadhead.... which is going to penatrate better? Which is going to be more "leathel?" There is more that goes into killing something then getting into the vitals. Yes, it will kill it. But it may take a while.

BTW, there has been no penetration problems with Black Cloud.

Drake killers are sweet also!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> However if you shoot a deer with a field point and a different deer with a broadhead.... which is going to penatrate better?


Thing is, the difference isnt that great between regular shot and BC. BC would be the equivalent of putting 'bleeder blades' on a field point...prolly not even that.

The thing with the BC cutting edge is, in order for it to work you need the blade to hit straight on. If the round part hit first, those blades are actually slowing down penetration.

Whats wrong with lead shot? :-?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> How many birds do you find feathers that are pulled into the breasts with regular steel


Nearly every one I clean.

If you shot more than 3 birds a year you'd know that.

Brody is dead on..the the saucers are a gimmick.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> If you shot more than 3 birds a year you'd know that.


Dammit! You beat me to it.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I thought they didn't make steal shot for .410's?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> How many birds do you find feathers that are pulled into the breasts with regular steel? !


More than I can count!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > How many birds do you find feathers that are pulled into the breasts with regular steel? !
> ...


Must be from all the birds I shoot huh Leo....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Could not do it with out you! :wink:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> Could not do it with out you! :wink:


HAHA That's mine Ralphy, That's mine!!!!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

PJ said:


> I thought they didn't make steal shot for .410's?


Could've been using HS Classic Doubles.

And I saw in MPW catalog, they had a special offering of Winchester Xperts, #6 steel in 3/8oz loads, goin something like 1400-1500fps.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> > How many birds do you find feathers that are pulled into the breasts with regular steel
> 
> 
> Nearly every one I clean.
> ...


 :bs: Post a picture of a breast with the feathers pulled in, until then.... Yes, you may have some pulled in on shots under 30 yards, but good luck after that.

Post some pictures of those mangled canada's

To me it isn't about killing. It is about the hunt.

TSSSSS. 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> :bs: Post a picture of a breast with the feathers pulled in,
> 
> Post some pictures of those mangled canada's


Yaaa cause every time we clean birds we wip out the camera with our bloddy hands to take pictures of mangled breasts. :roll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > :bs: Post a picture of a breast with the feathers pulled in,
> ...


PC, DBL has an answer to everything, so it shoulden't be a problem.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Then you must be related as so do you!


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

Come on guys the kid wants to know about Drake killers. He didnt ask about Black Cloud or the federal blues. SDcanadaKILLER I think that if you and your dad get Drake killers they will help you out alot. I dont think your brother is an idiot either.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

My dad can beat up all your dads! And my mom says your all a bunch of dumby heads!


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

All i want to know is about drakekillers and what kinda shell you shoot out of them i didnt want this to get into an argument....


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

ha ha I was trying to lighten the mood up a little bit. If you talk to Kevin at custom gun works he will give you a sheet to go by with loads that he has personally tried and tested. I would just talk to the guy that is going to custom the choke to your gun.

You can get a good look at a T Bone by sticking your head up a cows arse, but would you rather take the butchers word for it?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

SDcanadaKILLER said:


> All i want to know is about drakekillers and what kinda shell you shoot out of them i didnt want this to get into an argument....


Call Kevin and get it straight from him:

http://drakekiller.com/drakekiller_contactus.html

It's really hard to find someone who doesn't like their DK.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

patternmaster extended range


----------

